# Need advice on salaries in hospitality



## mrskitty (May 6, 2013)

Hi, all! I hope someone can help me 

I've got a great opportunity with my company to relocate to Hong Kong, earning a good rate of pay (~300k USD annually). My husband is in the hospitality business (hotel management) and wants to ensure that opportunities for him are good, too. Does anyone know roughly what salaries are at the big, western hotels in Hong Kong? Like food & beverage manager, banquet/catering manager, etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------

